# Halloween fave: 10 spookily sweet candy corn facts



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2017)

Here are some sweet facts about candy corn, (VIDEO)a tradition from the late 19th century.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2017)

Candy Corn-Food Network - Get the low-down on candy corn, the Halloween icon in the world of sweets.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

How did I ever eat those? I loved them as a child.

I'd like to have one of these whistles again. I remember the sounds of many on the air while walking home from school, kicking leaves out of our way.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 16, 2017)

I didn't like the candy corn. My oldest son loves them. He has obsessive/compulsive disorder, and eats those little things one color layer at a time.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I didn't like the candy corn. My oldest son loves them. He has obsessive/compulsive disorder, and eats those little things one color layer at a time.



Bet he has more fun eating them than I did!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Bet he has more fun eating them than I did!



Now that he's come to terms with it, that's very true. When he was very little, if he thought he'd gotten a tiny shaving of orange in with the white bit, he practically fell apart.

He laughs now, but I can't tell you how many times my eyes bulged and my stomach dropped every time a little bag of candy corn was dropped into his trick or treat bag...so tempted to say, Wait! NO! Not the CANDY-CORNS!!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 16, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 43478View attachment 43479



That is frightening. layful:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 17, 2017)

I still buy me a bag of Brach's candy corn every fall and eat a few each day until they are gone. That's the only time I want it.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2017)

Chicken Feed


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2017)

The Surprising History of Candy Corn






"These days, candy corn is a given when it comes to Halloween. You see it at every party, in every store window display, and eat it by the handful while driving home from a really depressing day at the office only to discover stray kernels months later".


"What I’m saying is candy corn has become kind of commonplace. It’s become expected, really. But that hasn’t always been the case. 

*Candy corn used to be an exciting innovation. I know, right? Candy corn an innovation. Crazy, right? Not so much. That tri-color technology was mind-blowing"!
*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2017)

I was never a fan of candy corn but we always had a bowl of it or Harvest Mix when I was a kid, it appeared at Halloween and it never seemed to disappear until after Thanksgiving!

I also remember candy corn and pumpkins on cupcakes in elementary school, back in the days when moms were not only allowed but encouraged to bake treats and send them to school in big dress and coat boxes saved from local department stores.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2017)

We mix Indian Corn in with the traditional.  Can't beat chocolate!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2017)

*Deep-Fry Candy Corn for a Halloween Treat | Southern Living Test Kitchen | Southern Living
**
*


----------

